# Internet Explorer: Address is invalid problem



## moshi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi,

Recently I have been unable to go anywhere using Internet Explorer 7. When I type something into the address bar and hit enter, it replaces the address with " http:/// " and says that the address is invalid. 

I have tried installing it again, resetting its settings, clearing history/cookies/etc. I have also tried programs such as SuperAntiSpyware, Spy Bot.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jozeorules (Dec 23, 2008)

Download Firefox3
A much better browser that is more secure and much faster.

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/

If that doesn't work.... you may have a virus or your connection may be an issue.


----------



## FairDoos (Dec 23, 2008)

jozeorules said:


> download firefox3
> a much better browser that is more secure and much faster.



+10


----------

